# Megházasodni



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Az "All languages" fórumon van egy téma a megházasodni igéről, javaslom hogy folytassuk a magyar megfelelőkett _itt_, nem feltétlenü az eredeti kérdés értelmében (Will you marry me?), hanem kijelentő módban is, tehát a kérdés inkább az, hogy melyek használatosak. 

Az eredeti posztban ezeket említettem: 
_Megházasodsz velem? _
_Megházasodunk? _
_Összeházasodunk? _

_Elveszel feleségül? _
_Hozzám jössz feleségül? _
_Férjhez mész hozzám? _

_Elvesszük egymást? _
_Elveszel?_
_Hozzám jössz?_


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szia!

Még kezdő vagyok, és nem egészen tudom, mi hogy működik, de a link ("itt") nekem nem működik.

Egyebekben:

"m*e*gházasodni"
"m*a*rry me?"

_Megházasodsz velem? _-- Ezt nem nagyon használjuk. A "megházasodni" alanya egy ember, és róla szól a történet, a jövendőbelije nem is nagyon kerül említésre ilyenkor.

_Megházasodunk? _-- Ez jóformán azt jelenti, hogy én is meg te is, és mindketten mással.

_Összeházasodunk? _-- Ez jelenti azt, hogy te meg én lépünk frigyre.


_Férjhez mész hozzám? _-- Férjhez *jössz* hozzám?
_Elvesszük egymást? _-- Ezt nem használjuk. A férfi veszi el a nőt, fordítva nem. Ezért *vevő*legény a vőlegény, és nincs "vevőlány" vagy "vőlány".

De ezt csak vaktában írtam, mert még nem tudom, miről van szó. 

*Attila*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> Szia! ... de a link ("itt") nekem nem működik.
> 
> Egyebekben:
> "m*e*gházasodni"
> "m*a*rry me?"
> 
> ....


 
Szia,

Sorry, az itt az nem link akart lenni, hanem t.i. a _magyar fórumon. _Az elírásokat kijavítottam ... 

Amúgy a válaszaid érdekesek, majd reagálok "tiszta fejjel" (már késő van ...).


----------



## Ateesh6800

Jaaa! 
OK, várom a választ, és szétnézek _ott_. 
*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Sziasztok!

_Megházasodsz velem? -_- Ez biztosan nem használatos a köznyelvben. A _"megházasodik"_ igének nincs vonzata; jelentése _"to get married"_ és kész.

_Megházasodunk?_ -- Ahogy írtam, ez leginkább azt jelenti, hogy te is meg én is, ki-ki mással.

_Összeházasodunk?_ -- Hibátlan és használatos, ha nem is túl romantikus.

_Elveszel feleségül? _-- Hibátlan és használatos.

_Hozzámjössz feleségül?  _-- Hibátlan és használatos. De egy szó (szerintem), mert a "hozzámegy" = "to marry him", a "hozzá megy" = "to go to his/her place, to visit him/her".

_Férjhez mész hozzám?  -_- Ez biztosan nem használatos a köznyelvben. A "megy" távolodást jelent, a házasodás meg közeledést. Ezek használatosak: _férjhez megy máshoz_, _feleségül megy máshoz_, _feleségül jön hozzám_. A _*férjhez jön hozzám_ biztosan nem használatos a köznyelvben.

_Elvesszük egymást? _-- Garantáltan nem használatos a köznyelvben.

_Elveszel? _-- OK.
_Hozzámjössz?_ -- Egybeírva OK.

Azért írtam, hogy "a köznyelvben", mert nem kizárt, hogy valamelyik magyar tájnyelven vagy határon túli közösség dialektusában megjelennek olyan formák is, amelyeket a köznyelv nem használ.

Mondjuk én már túl vagyok a gondolkodáson, hogy hogy is vezessem föl a témát a kiszemeltnek... 

_*"Hozzámgyüssz?"*_ 

*Attila*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> ... *"Hozzámgyüssz?"* ...


Már késő, háromgyermekes családapa vagyok... 



> _Megházasodsz velem? -_- Ez biztosan nem használatos a köznyelvben. A _"megházasodik"_ igének nincs vonzata; jelentése _"to get married"_ és kész.
> 
> _Megházasodunk?_ -- Ahogy írtam, ez leginkább azt jelenti, hogy te is meg én is, ki-ki mással.
> 
> _Összeházasodunk?_ -- Hibátlan és használatos, ha nem is túl romantikus.
> 
> _Elveszel feleségül? _-- Hibátlan és használatos.
> 
> _Hozzámjössz feleségül? _-- Hibátlan és használatos. De egy szó (szerintem), mert a "hozzámegy" = "to marry him", a "hozzá megy" = "to go to his/her place, to visit him/her".
> 
> _Férjhez mész hozzám? -_- Ez biztosan nem használatos a köznyelvben. A "megy" távolodást jelent, a házasodás meg közeledést. Ezek használatosak: _férjhez megy máshoz_, _feleségül megy máshoz_, _feleségül jön hozzám_. A _*férjhez jön hozzám_ biztosan nem használatos a köznyelvben.
> 
> _Elvesszük egymást? _-- Garantáltan nem használatos a köznyelvben.
> 
> _Elveszel? _-- OK.
> _Hozzámjössz?_ -- Egybeírva OK.


 
Csak magyarázatként: az "All languages" fórumon a kérdés inkább arról szólt, hogy milyen konstrukciók léteznek az egyes nyelvekben, nem konkrét fordításról. Ezért igyekeztem felsorolni azokat a kifejezéseket, amik eszembe jutottak, minden részletezés nélkül (igaz, nem kérdésként kellett volna őket feltüntetnem). Azt hiszem a részletek inkább ide tartoznak, a magyar fórumra.

Amúgy a magyarázataidhoz nincs igazán mit hozzátennem, tökéletesen egyetértek. Talán csak annyit, hogy 

_megházasodni valakivel - _errefelé előfordúl, de nekem sem hangzik jól

_férjhez mész hozzám_ - nem logikus, de már hallottam ilyet (talán azért használja valaki, mert _férjhez jönni _nem létezik). 

_elvenni egymást - _errefelé használatos, ha nem is "egyenes" kérdésként vagy "háztűznézés" alkalmával . 

Még ezek jutottak eszembe: _megnősülni, egybekelni, frigyre lépni, házasságot kötni, nőül venni. _

Egyébként az a gyanúm, hogy az "utolsó pillanatban" elemezük ezeket a kifejezéseket, mert mennek ki a divatból a házasság intézményével együtt ...


----------



## Tronn

Azért mégiscsak jó volt ez a téma valamire. Itt is látni, milyen nagy mértékben befolyásolják egymást a "szomszédos" nyelvek. Azok a fent említett kifejezések, amik a "köznyelvben nem használatosak", errefelé (ebben az esetben Szlovákia déli részén) "előfordulnak", és ahogy ezeket vissza fordítgatom szlovákra, nagyon úgy tűnik, hogy épp a szlovák nyelv hatására.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Egyetértek. _Pontosan erre gondoltam_, de semmiképp nem akartam azt a benyomást kelteni, hogy ezeket a megoldásokat feltétlenül "rossznak", "helytelennek" tartom (a helyesírástól eltekintve, persze).

Tény, hogy a magyarországi köznyelv nem használja ezeket az alakokat, de _regionálisan_ létezhetnek. Ahhoz pedig nem értek, hogy pl. Nálatok ezek az alakok _teljesen bevettek-e_ (azaz minden magyar anyanyelvű használja-e, de legalább jónak tartja-e őket), vagy csak egy-egy kisközösségre, esetleg egy-egy egyénre korlátozódó _nyelvi interferenciáról_ van szó.

Sokszor a saját nyelvhasználatommal kapcsolatban is kérdezgetem a családomat, mert félek, hogy befolyásolta az angol... 

*Attila*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> ... Ahhoz pedig nem értek, hogy pl. Nálatok ezek az alakok _teljesen bevettek-e_ (azaz minden magyar anyanyelvű használja-e, de legalább jónak tartja-e őket), vagy csak egy-egy kisközösségre, esetleg egy-egy egyénre korlátozódó _nyelvi interferenciáról_ van szó.


 
Nincs áttekintésem nekem sem, de "tippelhetek":

_Férjhez mész hozzám -_ szerintem nem bevett, nem is szlovák hatás, inkább _ad hoc_ "megoldás" mert maga a _férjhez menni_ kifejezés egyébként nagyon általános, tehát "hiányzik" egy ilyen lehetőség

_Elvenni egymást -_ valószínüleg bevett, gondolom ezt Tronn hozzászólásanak alapján is. Végtére is, nyelvtanilag nem tűnik hibásnak és logika is van benne: _én elveszlek téged + te elveszel engem = elvesszük egymást_ . Szlovák hatás lehetséges, de nem biztos hogy feltétlenül szükséges a magyarázathoz.

_Megházasodni valakivel -_ nem tudom megítélni, de talán nem bevett az _-odik_ képző miatt. Szlovák hatás feltételezhető, habár ha belegondolok, nem vagyok teljesen biztos a szlovák kifejezés helyességében sem (_zosobášiť sa s niekym_), de ez nem ide tartozik.


----------



## Tronn

Ateesh6800 said:


> Sokszor a saját nyelvhasználatommal kapcsolatban is kérdezgetem a családomat, mert félek, hogy befolyásolta az angol...



Érdekelne, milyen formában érződő a befolyás. Ez megérdemel egy külön topic-ot.



francisgranada said:


> _Férjhez mész hozzám -_ szerintem nem bevett, nem is szlovák hatás, inkább _ad hoc_ "megoldás" mert maga a _férjhez menni_ kifejezés egyébként nagyon általános, tehát "hiányzik" egy ilyen lehetőség


 
A hiányzó formák alkotása más példamondatok alapján bevett nyelvtani jelenség, tehát ez is így alakulhatott ki.



> _Elvenni egymást -_ valószínüleg bevett, gondolom ezt Tronn hozzászólásanak alapján is. Végtére is, nyelvtanilag nem tűnik hibásnak és logika is van benne: _én elveszlek téged + te elveszel engem = elvesszük egymást_ . Szlovák hatás lehetséges, de nem biztos hogy feltétlenül szükséges a magyarázathoz.


Ebben az esetben nekem a visszaható névmás használata tűnt "szlováknak", de ezt bizonyítani nem tudom.



> _Megházasodni valakivel -_ nem tudom megítélni, de talán nem bevett az _-odik_ képző miatt. Szlovák hatás feltételezhető, habár ha belegondolok, nem vagyok teljesen biztos a szlovák kifejezés helyességében sem (_zosobášiť sa s niekým_), de ez nem ide tartozik.


A szlovák kifejezés használandó.


----------

